

Glorious Images Of Apple’s New Spaceship Headquarters - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/13/apples-new-headquarters/

======
rblion
Funny thought: what if a UFO landed in the middle of the Apple HQ. lol :)

~~~
rblion
only on HN would an innocent comment like this get downvoted. Lighten up
'hackers'.

------
Off
Meanwhile, more than 1500 people per day starve to death in Somalia.

~~~
watmough
There are 40+ million in the US on food stamps. The World is a harsh place,
and politicians are doing very little to help ensure a more even distribution
of the wealth, even within a relatively rich albeit divided country like the
US.

These are general points, but I don't believe they should affect what a
private company chooses to build. Perhaps you should ask your congressman if
he supports higher taxes on the wealthy, or a single-payer health system.

